# Teichumfeldplanung



## Annett (28. Feb. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir haben ja nun doch die Möglichkeit in 2008 einen kleineren Teich auf unserem Hofrondell anzulegen.
Einige hier kennen das Grundstück und auch die Lagerfeuerstelle bereits live.
  
Bild zeigt den Blick aus unserem Haus - eine Terasse soll später mal leicht links vom Fotografenstandort im EG, direkt am Haus entstehen. Schläuche auf der "Wiese" bitte erstmal ignorieren. Die Trauer-Weide rechts im Bild bleibt. Sie steht auf der Ostseite = nicht Hauptwindrichtung.
Der breite Fahrweg rings um das ellipsenförmige Rondell muss für die landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen bleiben.

 
Der Blick von der evtl. geplanten zweiten Sitzgelegenheit direkt am Teich - nicht wirklich berauschend.
Und genau da liegt mein/unser Problem. 
Habt Ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie man diese "Aussicht" soweit verschönert, dass man ruhigen Gewissens einen Teich dort anlegen kann.
Derzeit würde das m.M.n. völlig fehlplaziert aussehen. 

:help


Viele Grüße 

Annett


----------



## Alex45525 (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett,

wenn ich Dich recht verstehe, möchtest Du das garagenartige Gebäude im Hintergrund nicht sehen, bzw den Blick etwas entschärfen.

Bäume scheiden da vermutlich eher aus.

Aber wie wäre es denn mit einer Hecke aus immergrünem (Fast kein Laubeintrag!) Kirschlorbeer (Beispielsweise)? Der hat den Vorteil, dass er schnell wächst (Vorsicht: Es gibt hier verschiedene Arten, auch langsamwachsende), sehr robust ist und die Pflanzen nicht die Welt kosten. Und wenn die Form der entstehenden Hecke nicht mehr gefällt, oder über die Jahre zu füllig gerät, dann nimmt man einfach die Heckenschere.

Könnte ich mir dort, wo die Baumstämme liegen (bzw. zwischen Baumstämmen und Fahrweg), gut vorstellen. Eventuell als Bepflanzung eines kleinen Walls (Erdaushub?).

Wenn man unter dem Kirschlorbeer noch einen dichten, schattengeeigneten __ Bodendecker pflanzt, hat man gleichzeitig zum Sichtschutz noch eine gute Versteck- und Rückzugsmöglichkeit für viele Tiere geschaffen. Na, wär' das was für Euch??? - So als Grobkonzept...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Einige hier kennen das Grundstück und auch die Lagerfeuerstelle bereits live.


 
Wir leider nicht, wir können uns also nur ein Bild anhand Deiner eingestellten Fotos machen. Auf einem Foto kann man die Grösse nur schwer abschätzen ....



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Der Blick von der evtl. geplanten zweiten Sitzgelegenheit direkt am Teich - nicht wirklich berauschend.
> Und genau da liegt mein/unser Problem.
> Habt Ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie man diese "Aussicht" soweit verschönert, dass man ruhigen Gewissens einen Teich dort anlegen kann.


 
.... es kann also sein, dass unsere Idee gar nicht zu dem Platzangebot passt - wie wäre es, wenn ihr kurz vor den Wirtschaftsweg Bambus pflanzen würdet. Wir finden, dass Bambus als "Hintergrund" für einen Teich sehr dekorativ aussieht, gleichzeitig "versperrt" er die Sicht auf die Garagen. Und mit entsprechender Rhizomensperre wird er auch der Teichfolie nicht gefährlich


----------



## Alex45525 (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Bambus finde ich auch toll!


----------



## Annett (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Moin Ihr drei.

Danke für Eure Ideen.  
Da ich gestern den Original-Text schon einmal ins Nirwana geschickt hatte, fehlten noch einige Angaben. Sorry!
Die abgebildeten Garagen liegen in Hauptwindrichtung, aber schon zu weit weg, als das sie Windschutz bieten würden.
Die Baumstämme kommen weg, falls das nötig wird.

Hier findet man noch eine Aufnahme mit Autos zum Größenvergleich.

Kirschlorbeer und andere giftige __ Immergrün scheiden leider aus. 
Während ich meinen Dicken zu 95% unter Kontrolle habe, reißt sich unser lieber Otto gerne mal los und geht auf dem Hof spazieren.
Er hat nicht nur einmal meine Rosen "eingekürzt". :evil
Statt Thuja habe ich deshalb an einer anderen Grundstücksstelle schon Scheinzypressen als Sichtschutz gesetzt.
Vielleicht gibt es da schmalere Exemplare? 

Bambus kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Allerdings verliert dieser auch im Herbst Blätter, oder?  
Die Winterhärte der erwählten Sorte müßte schon ordentlich sein. Wir haben mitunter richtig fiese Kahlfröste, die keine Gebirgspflanze ertragen muss.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bambus kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Allerdings verliert dieser auch im Herbst Blätter, oder?
> Die Winterhärte der erwählten Sorte müßte schon ordentlich sein. Wir haben mitunter richtig fiese Kahlfröste, die keine Gebirgspflanze ertragen muss.


 
Hi Annett,

wir hatten, neben der Optik, auch aus dem Grund Bambus vorgeschlagen, weil er "__ immergrün" ist. Jedenfalls bei uns .....

Bei extrem niedrigen Temperaturen wird es da für den Bambus "eng" und immergrün ist er dann auch nicht mehr, das Laub erfriert schon bei Temperaturen unter -15 Grad ... diese Werte gibt es hier eigentlich fast nie, noch kälter nur in einem "Jahrhundertwinter". Da es bei Euch kälter zu sein scheint .... ist Bambus wohl nur eingeschränkt geeignet für Dein/Euer Vorhaben.

Aber vielleicht liest hier noch ein Pflanzenprofi, der weiss, ob es Bambussorten gibt, die deutliche niedrigere Temperaturen aushalten können.


----------



## Jürgen E (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett
ein großes Bambussortiment (auch sehr frostharte) hat  www.bambus-celle.de.
Die versteigern auch bei ebay.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## axel (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Guten Morgen Annett !

Na das ist ja prima das Ihr schon einen kleinen Teich bauen wollt ! 
Mir fällt da gleich eine Kombination aus Holzspalieren und hohen Gräsern ein .
Der Teich ist ja nur ne Übergangslösung bis zu Euren großen Teich .
Dafür wird er aber bestimmt ganz Klasse ! 
Die Spaliere könnt Ihr dann später noch für den großen Teich verwenden und die Gräser können umgesetzt werden . 
Ach noch ne Ergänzung ! Ne Schilfrohrmatte sieht auch ganz gut aus ! Ich fotografiere mal Sonntag meine .
Ich hab auch Goldrute als Sichtschutz zur Straße hin . Wird auch ganz schön hoch. 

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## Plätscher (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett,

eine gute Lösung ist auch eine Liguster-Hecke. Sie ist absolut winterhart,
so dicht das sie auch den Staub vom Weg abhält und bildet einen schönen dunkelgrünen Hintergrund zum Teich. Wenn sie Blätter verliert bleiben sie in der Regel in der Hecke hängen und sammeln sich am Fuß der Hecke.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Dass Kirschlorbeer giftig ist, habe ich bisher nicht gewusst. 
Danke!


----------



## Joachim (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

@Axel
Übergangslösung?  Also sooo schnell wird der große Teich hinter der Scheune mangels Finanzen wohl leider nicht kommen - zumal man bei der geplanten Größe keine Fehler machen sollte ...


----------



## Dodi (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett!

Super Idee, ein kleiner Teich im Hof! 

Wie wäre es mit Hecken- oder __ Wildrosen als Sichtschutz?
Die sind dekorativ und duften köstlich. - Als wir vorletztes Jahr bei Euch waren, sind wir vom Hotel aus zu einem See gewandert, dort gab es diverse Wildrosenhecken - einfach toll!

Vielleicht könntet Ihr da auch eine Art Pergola bauen, die Ihr mit __ Kletterpflanzen begrünt, z. B. Clematis? (__ Efeu ist ja leider giftig).


----------



## axel (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Joachim !


Das geht manchmal schneller als man denkt ! 
Einfach mal ein Lottotipschein abgeben  
Vielleicht klappts dann schneller mit dem großen Teich :beeten 
Aber ein schnuckliger kleiner Teich ist auch was feines !

Gruß  

axel


----------



## jochen (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hi Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie man diese "Aussicht" soweit verschönert, dass man ruhigen Gewissens einen Teich dort anlegen kann.



*JA*

setz Joachim hier hin...

 

ansonsten gefallen mir persönlich, verschieden Sträucher die zueinander passen, eng aneinander gepflanzt als Sichtschutz.
 Das Ganze würde neben dem Vorschlag im Bild den Hofplatz etwas auflockern...


----------



## glasklar (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

hi annett
es gibt sehr viele immergrüne blühende gehölze (mittelmeer scheeball) blüht im herbst  und im winter weiß-rosa .oder japanische-__ mahonie blüht im winter gelb.oder glanzmispel rot blühend .oder kamelie weiß o rosa o rot blühend .dann könntes du einen lamellenzaun stellen und läst immergrünes __ geißblatt dran hoch- klettern es hatt auch neben denn blüten noch ein angenehmen duft.oder einfach effeu


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

*OFFTOPIC ON*
@Jochen
Na wie fein  es sollte "verschönert" werden  und mich dann auch noch mit "Sträuchern" zu ersetzen ... man könnte meinen Katja wäre grad bei dir zu Besuch ... 
*OFFTOPIC OFF*


----------



## toschbaer (1. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hi Annett,
ein Tipp wäre:
den Aushub als kleinen Wall  hinter dem Teich; Steine von beiden Seiten aufschichten, ca. 50-70 cm hoch, und Sträucher oder Bambus dort hinein pflanzen. Kombiniert mit Wasserlauf (hmm - und das von mir ;-) denn ich persönlich bin kein Wasserlauffan mehr).

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Alex45525 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett,

damit die Arbeit der Forenmitglieder eine angemessene Würdigung erfährt, würde sich eine Einbeziehung aller Vorschläge in Euer Projekt empfehlen.

Wir kommen dann mit dem ausgedruckten Thread zum nächsten Forentreffen zum Abhaken. Kontrolle muss sein...:crazy 

...

:smoki 

...

:evil 

...

So'n Quatsch!!!
Hält mich denn keiner zurück???
   



Aber ich hoffe, Ihr lasst uns ab Baubeginn täglich ein bis zwei Bilder zukommen. Ja, die Neugier... Da kann man nichts machen...

Ach so, fast vergessen!
Was soll denn Joachim HINTER der Abgrenzung zur Garage? 
Das geht doch gar nicht!
Der muss doch DAVOR sein: 

ZUM BUDDELN...


----------



## jochen (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Ihr Beiden...

Mein Beitrag sollte nicht nur zur Belustigung dienen...  

Das mit den Sträuchern meinte ich im Ernst...

Habe mal einige Bilder zur Doku geknippst, wie ich das meinte...

Diese Sträucher...

 kauften wir als Wind und Wetter geeignet. (der __ Rhododendron wurde einfach dazugesetzt)

 

sie dienen ganz gut als Sichtschutz für die Mülltonnen...

 

Dieser eher zufällig angepflanzte Gartenteil von Reststräuchern, welche einfach mal irgendwo über waren, gefiel uns dann so gut, das wir die Sträucher ihren Schicksal überliesen. 

 

Jetzt verdecken sie unsere Kompostecke...

 

Uns gefällt das sehr gut,
natürlich beansprucht so eine Lösung viel Platz, doch den besitzt ihr ja reichlich.


----------



## Silke (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo,
ich finde den Vorschlag von Jochen am besten.
Ich würde auch verschiedene bienen- und vogelfreundliche Sträucher setzen.
Bambus ist zwar auch schön, verliert aber das ganze Jahr über Blätter. Das sehe ich an meinem Sumpfbeet, welches direkt neben dem Bambus ist.
Und die Sträucher sehen im Winter mit ihren Früchten auch gut aus. Außerdem hast du dann nur einmal im Jahr den Ärger mit dem Laub.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo zusammen.

Vielen Dank für Eure beigesteuerten Ideen!  

Ich grübbel und grübbel..... die meisten wintergrünen Pflanzen fallen raus, da darin als "Frostschutz" eben die giftigen Substanzen drin sind.
So hab ich das mir zumind. mal gemerkt. Wenn nicht, bitte berichtigt mich. :beeten 
Gut, "Herr Otto" verträgt z.B. kleinere Mengen Liguster/__ Efeu, aber ich möchte einfach nichts riskieren. 
Er stand erst heute wieder aufm Hof - zum Glück war das Hoftor zu und er konnte nicht auf die Straße. :evil 

Momentan schweifen meine Gedanken um einen begrünten selbst geflochtenen Weidenzaun (müßte ich sehen, ob+wo ich das Material herbekomme), eine halbwegs naturnahe Wildsträucherhecke mit einigen Rosen  , vielleicht irgendwo Miscanthus dazwischen, nur Scheinzypressen (wobei mir noch schmale Sorten dafür fehlen oder wir dauernd schneiden müßten) oder gar eine Hainbuchenhecke=wieder Schnittarbeiten.

Oder eine Komination von allem - irgendwie. 

Die meisten dieser Ideen klauen später locker 2m Platz in der Breite, sodass der Teich kleiner werden würde. Macht bei uns aber tatsächlich nicht sooviel. 
Wenn wenigstens die grauen Garagentore nicht mehr so hervorstechen würden. Hmmm. 

Ich werd mal noch ne Runde weitergrübbeln. Wer also weitere Ideen hat - immer her damit!
Frau kann nur abwägen, was auf dem "Tisch" liegt.


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wenigstens die grauen Garagentore nicht mehr so hervorstechen würden. Hmmm.
> 
> Ich werd mal noch ne Runde weitergrübbeln. Wer also weitere Ideen hat - immer her damit!



habst ihr schon mal daran gedacht ein paar Grafittisprayer für den Schuppen/ die Scheune zu beauftragen??

Wir haben hier bei uns zwei Einfahrten mit natürlich 2 Garagentoren und sind da auch schon am überlegen ob wir da nicht einfach ein paar Grafittis nach Wunsch aufsprühen lassen sollen


----------



## axel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett und Joachim ! 

Der Olaf war etwas schneller ! 
Ich hatte ebend auch die Idee die Türe dunkelgrün anzustreichen .
Das biete einen guten Hintergrund !
Die Garagenwände dann mit einer hellgrünen Fassadenfarbe !
Bunt würd ich die Tore nicht machen , lieber Blühpflanzen setzen dann kommen die Blüten bestimmt gut zur Geltung  . 
Bunte Tore würden die Aufmerksamkeit zu sehr auf die Tore lenken der Teich soll ja der Mittelpnkt sein .

Liebe Grüße
axel


----------



## Conny (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett,

ich finde Karstens Lösung mit den Gabionen ja nach wie vor super toll. Ich kann mir das zwar so mitten auf dem Hof momentan nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Aber als Rankgerüst oder ...


----------



## katja (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> *OFFTOPIC ON*
> @Jochen
> Na wie fein  es sollte "verschönert" werden  und mich dann auch noch mit "Sträuchern" zu ersetzen ... man könnte meinen Katja wäre grad bei dir zu Besuch ...
> *OFFTOPIC OFF*




was soll das denn heißen??? 


_ICH_ würde dich zur verschönerung für annetts garten bestimmt _NICHT_ vor die garagen stellen!!  



DAS wäre bei meiner lösung dein platz


----------



## chromis (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hi Annett,



> Momentan schweifen meine Gedanken um einen begrünten selbst geflochtenen Weidenzaun


hier wird diesen Monat das Thema ausführlich behandelt:
http://www.gartenpraxis.de/TUlEPTEx...F4A119E3FCED12E821BB7BFC4D80515BA364A4F7799AF

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Joachim (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

@Axel
Dunkelgrüne Tore?  könnt ich mir vorstellen (RAL 6005) aber die Wände hellgrün? das Wohnhaus soll eventuell mal hell-gelb werden - ich glaub das würde sich dann beißen ... 

[OT]@Katja
... wusste ichs doch!  [/OT]


----------



## axel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Joachim !

Stimmt was würde nicht gut aussehen . Ich würd die Gebäude schon den selben Farbton geben . Sonst hast Du ne ganze Schwedensiedlung auf dem Hof  
Aber was Ihr beiden davon wenn Ihr die Tore Gelb streichst . Mit RAL 1028
oder RAL 1033 oder RAL 1037 oder RAL 2007 . Die große Auswahl weil die Farben im Internet auf dem Laptop schlecht zu sehen sind .
Dann haben die Tore Konstast zu den hellgelben Wänden . Dann kommt das Grün der Pflanzen auch gut zu Geltung und wenn mal trotsdem trübes Wetter ist haste einen schönen sonnigen Hof durch die gelben Tore . 
Stelle ich mir schön vor . 

Lg    axel


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Was spräche eigentlich gegen eine "Hainbuchen-Hecke" rund ums Rodell? Können die Wurzeln der Folie gefährlich werden?

__ Hainbuche wächst relativ schnell, lässt sich halbwegs "formen" und kann auch "höher" ...


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo,

ich gehe mal in Joachims Richtung und spreche mich für eine formale Gestaltung aus. Der Teich liegt mitten in einem Hof, drum rum ist lauter Architektur. Im Prinzip ist das die typische Situation für einen formalen Bauerngarten, nur dass euer Garten dann eben geflutet ist. Eine Einfassung dieses Bereichs mit einem Weidenflechtzaun könnte man relativ günstig herstellen. Wenn Ihr den Zaun dann im Sommer mit Wicken oder ähnlichem bewachsen lasst, habt ihr auch einen schnellen Sichtschutz. 

Dauerhafte Lösung wäre eine Hecke aus __ Hainbuche (weiss da nen wirklich günstigen Anbieter, eine Forstbaumschule). Im Sommer ist das schön grün, aber ob ihr die braunen Blätter im Winter mögt, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Edelste Lösung ist eine Buchshecke, aber auch die teuerste.

Gelb und Grün beissen sich absolut nicht. Bei uns in der Gegend ist das die traditionelle Farbkombination für repräsentative Gebäude. Grundfarbe ist dann ein blasses Gelb, die Fensterlaibungen bleiben weiß, und die Fensterläden sind grün.


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

@Werner
Buchshecke? Wird die denn so hoch, das es ein Sichtschutz wird? Und wächst die nicht eelend langsam?

Der Gedanke hinter der Hainbuchenhecke ist das schnelle Wachstum, gute Schnittverträglichkeit und natürlich der Preis.
Alle wieviel cm müsste man die denn pflanzen? 30cm -50cm ? 

Und bleibt die Frage der Wurzeln ...

Was die brauenen Blätter angeht - im Winter ist das meiste braun, außer __ Efeu oder Konifere ...


----------



## Digicat (14. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Servus Joachim

Wir hatten eine Hainbuchenhecke. Die Gärtner setzten alle 50cm eine.
Wegen der Wurzeln  .


----------



## Inken (14. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Joachim!


			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Werner
> Buchshecke? Wird die denn so hoch, das es ein Sichtschutz wird? Und wächst die nicht eelend langsam?



Sogar noch langsamer! 

Außerdem zählt auch __ Buchsbaum zu den für Pferde giftigen Pflanzen. Hab da grad mal nachgeschlagen  , 750g der Blätter wirken tödlich. Das muss man zwar erstmal verputzen, aber Euer Otto ist da ja nicht so, oder?


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

okay, okay,

das mit dem Buchs war keine gute Idee. Das ist mehr was für jüngere Leute ohne Pferde.


----------



## Joachim (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

[OT]@Werner 

Wie jetzt - "was für jüngere Leute..." ?  Sind wir etwa schon alt? [/OT]


----------



## Nymphaion (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Joachim,

wie soll ich Dir das jetzt erklären? Buchs wächst so 5 - 10 cm im Jahr im kalten Klima. Jetzt darfst Du anfangen zu rechnen. Wir hatten daheim eine brusthohe Buchshecke (von den neuen Besitzern natürlich sofort gerodet worden), die war 20 Jahre alt. Irgendwie ist das nicht vernünftig geregelt mit dem älter werden. Häuser und Gärten sollte man am Besten zur Einschulung bekommen, dann ist alles schön groß und eingewachsen wenn man was damit anfangen kann. Ich hab mich jetzt öfter dabei ertappt, dass ich über unser Grundstück geschaut habe und mir gedacht: ich würd ja gern sehen wie das mal ausschaut, aber ob ich das noch erlebe? wahrscheinlich bin ich über 80 wenn das hier mal richtig alt und eingewachsen ausschaut. Ausserdem haben die blöden Feldhasen einen Teil meiner Obstbäume umgenagt. Im Herbst gepflanzt, und nicht mal bis zum Frühling überlegt. Grummel ...


----------



## klaido (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo zusammen,

wie wär`s denn mit Feuer- und/oder __ Schwarzdorn? Ist __ immergrün, dekorativ und ökologisch wertvoll, da es Nahrung und Nistschutz für Vögel bietet.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Klaus,

da trittst Du aber grade in ein Minenfeld! Beide Pflanzen sind Überträger vom Feuerbrand, und der __ Feuerdorn ist nicht mal eine heimische Pflanze. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Annett und Joachim auch Kernobst auf ihrem Hof haben, und diese 'Dorne' wären das ideale Sprungbrett für den Feuerbrand und das Ende Ihrer Obstbäume.


----------



## Annett (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

N'abend.

Ich find die "Dorne" auch recht attraktiv, zumal es sie mit unterschiedlich farbigen Beeren gibt.
Aber der Einwand von Werner ist richtig. Wir haben zwar nur Kernobst für den privaten Verbrauch (die Bäume müssen erstmal wachsen  ), aber wir wollen keine Wirte für den Feuerbrand anpflanzen. Gleiches gilt für Wacholder -> Birnengitterrost. 

Ich denke, die Entscheidung ist unterdessen gefallen. 
Da wir im alten Garten eine 5 Jahre alte Hainbuchen-Hecke haben, die teilweise schon die 1,5m Marke überschritten hat, werden es wohl Hainbuchen werden.
Mit den braunen Blättern können wir leben. Besser als das Grau der Garagen und sie bieten selbst im Winter noch etwas Sichtschutz und Struktur.  
Heute habe ich mich jedenfalls mal für eine Viertelstunde nach der Gartenarbeit in den Gartenstuhl gesetzt, vor mich hin siniert, den gelben und roten Schlauch hin und her gezerrt, einen Blick von der Terrasse auf alles riskiert und wieder siniert. 

Wahrscheinlich werden wir das gesamte Rondell mit Hainbuchen einfassen und nur 2-3 Zugänge freilassen.
Die Hainbuchen bringen einfach etwas "Ruhe" in die Hofmitte - das hoffe ich zumindest.
Sie dürfen später gern 1m breit werden, oder auch nochmehr.... ist ja unsere Sache, wieviel wir stehen lassen oder wegschneiden. 

Sie sind völlig ungiftig und Otto nimmt gern mal den frischen Schnitt als Snack.

Danke an alle, die uns bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen haben.


----------



## chromis (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Annett,

auch wenn soch das Thema Weidenzaun erledigt hat, möchte ich diesen interessanten link doch hier reinstellen:

http://www.weidensepp.de/

Weide und Gartenteich passen ja zusammen, vielleicht findet mancher hier eine Anregung


----------



## Joachim (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Rainer, ich häd do mol ne Fräche ...

Also erstmal bin ich von dem Weidenzaun durchaus sehr angetan (auch wenn wir uns nun für eine Hainbuchenhecke entschieden haben) - aber es wirft sich mir eine Frage auf: wie schaut sowas in 10, 20, 30 Jahren aus, wenn die Weiden sicherlich ordentlich angewachsen sind?


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Genauso, nur viel viel größer???

Übrigens super! Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Joachim (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Öhm, Alex - hast du schon mal ne 30 jahre alte Weide gesehen? Ja? Dann solltest du auch wissen, was die für nen Stammumfang bekommen ... 

Aber ich lass mich diesbezüglich gern belehren.


----------



## Plätscher (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*



> was die für nen Stammumfang bekommen ...



Das ist der Sinn der Sache. Die Stämme sollen im laufe der Jahre zusammenwachsen, so das lebende Räume entstehen. 
Habe mal ein Buch in der Hand gehabt, wo gezeigt wird wie man auf diese weise ganze Häuser wachsen lassen kann. 
Weiß leider nicht mehr wie es heißt, aber ist eine spannende Sache.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo Joachim,

war nicht ganz so todernst gemeint...


----------



## chromis (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*



> Rainer, ich häd do mol ne Fräche ...


Joachim, ich hab's vollkommen übersehen 

ehrlich gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung wie das in 20 Jahren aussieht. Wenn die Weiden nicht geschnitten werden, dann ist bestimmt der Garten zugewuchert. Wenn Hainbuchen 20 Jahre nicht geschnitten werden, dann wird das Bild sicher ähnlich aussehen.

Weiden lassen sich problemlos schneiden, sie vertragen auch einen totalen Rückschnitt. 
So entstehen ja auch Kopfweiden. Auf den Bildern siehst Du im Vordergrund frisch "gescheitelte" Silberweiden(Salix alba). Die geschnittenen Weidenruten werden zum Korbflechten, für Uferbefestigungen und in den letzten Jahren auch zunehmend für lebende Kunstobjekte in Gärten verwendet.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen zwischen Hainbuchen und Weiden ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied im Verhalten. Weiden werden in sich viel größer als es Hainbuchen jemals können. Bei einer Kopfweide hast Du irgendwann einen Stammdurchmesser, der sich gewaschen hat. Ich betrachte die 'lebenden Zäune' und 'lebenden Kunstwerke' aus Weide eher als eine vorübergehende Mode. Es hat doch noch niemand gesehen wie das nach Jahrzehnten aussehen wird, dazu gibt es diese Mode noch nicht lange genug. Ich vermute das wird wenig erfreulich aussehen. Die Weidenstämme werden nicht nur wie gewünscht in die Breite, sondern auch in die Tiefe wachsen. Obendrein faulen ältere Kopfweiden oft von innen. Vom ursprünglichen Konzept dürfte dann nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre die Weiden alle paar Jahre direkt über dem Boden abzuschneiden und sie so neu von ganz unten austreiben zu lassen. Damit hat man dann aber ein Gebilde, das sich alle paar Jahre wieder neu aufbauen muss. Nicht ideal, wenn es auch als Sichtschutz dienen soll. Das wäre dann ein periodisch verschwindender Sichtschutz - klingt wie ein romulanischer bird-of-prey mit Wackelkontakt in der Tarnvorrichtung ...


----------



## Silke (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumfeldplanung*

Hallo,
ich finde, es ist Ansichtssache.
Wir haben auf unserem Grundstück auch ein Stück mit Weiden bepflanzt, die alle 3 Jahre komplett zurückgeschnitten werden. In jedem Jahr treiben sie mind. 3 m hoch aus, so daß auch der Sichtschutz erhalten bleibt. Die Stämme haben jetzt nach 10 Jahren einen Durchmessen von 20 cm, also nicht sooo dick.
Das einzige, was uns daran stört ist, das man das Schnittgut loswerden muß. Dazu fahren wir mit einem Anhänger 3x, um alles wegzubringen.


----------

